# Overnight delivery OK in minus 5 temps.



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I sent 21 snakes out yesterday via TNT's overnight service, then found the forcast was for temps down to minus 9 in some places.
The snakes were in 2 shipments, one adult corn by itself and 20 hatchlings in another box. 
The snakes had been packed with 3 of the 40 hour heat packs per box.
I got up this morning expecting the worste and a message on my answer machine confirmed the safe, but cold, arrival of the adult corn.
This was soon followed by a PM confirming the safe arrival of the 20 active hatchlings.
So good news all round.
With all the worries about TNT, as reptile couriers, I though I would put this thread up to show that, wth care, the service can be very good.
Stephen


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Really glad to hear that they arrived ok, but in my opinion overnight services should never be used for reptiles, especially when the parcels go through so many different cages and vans before they are delivered , especially when there are plenty of direct reptile couriers


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Really glad to hear that they arrived ok, but in my opinion overnight services should never be used for reptiles, especially when the parcels go through so many different cages and vans before they are delivered , especially when there are plenty of direct reptile couriers


Well everyones is entitled to their opinion : victory:.
I've used couriers for over 20 years, maybe over 25 and only had problems 3 times. That's out of literally 100's of animals sent via couriers.
I have heard the horror stories about TNT but have not really seen any evidence of it myself.
I think if the animal is hardy, like corns, kings etc, and correctly packaged they they will be OK.
Mind you I do think you get a better service with the specialised couriers and these are far better for more delicate animals.
Where I am in the North East the quote I have had from the specialist couriers have all been very high ( normaly over £120 ) becuse their bases are so far from me, this is not an amount many people would pay when there is an acceptable service at around £30.
Stephen


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

We received the 20 corns, and they were lovely and warm, active, and look very healthy, put them in my hatchling rack and they all seem fine.

The tnt delivery man, was very carefull with box and dropped them off at 10.30 this morning (they were picked up yesterday afternoon). So thats somewhere around 20 hours, including an overnight stint at -5 temperature, and they were all ok.

I think if they are packaged correctly, as most genuine sellers who care about their reps do, then there is not that much to worry about.

Thanks.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thats excellent news steve..

And im glad the buyers were happy too :2thumb:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

good news. i had corns sent by tnt before, and the box arrived all bashed. as i answered the door the guy shook it and said 'dunno whats in it but it duzny sound broken'!!! i cant print my reply but the air was blue.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I sent 21 snakes out yesterday via TNT's overnight service, then found the forcast was for temps down to minus 9 in some places.
> The snakes were in 2 shipments, one adult corn by itself and 20 hatchlings in another box.
> The snakes had been packed with 3 of the 40 hour heat packs per box.
> I got up this morning expecting the worste and a message on my answer machine confirmed the safe, but cold, arrival of the adult corn.
> ...


Glad they arrived ok Stephen!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I must admit that when I saw one forcast for temps down to as low as minus 9 I was worried.
I normal postpone sending the snakes if is it is going to be as low as plus 1 or 2.

Lynne I have heard of problems like you experienced, it is not acceptable and I hope you let the manager at the depo know about the damage etc.
We have had several late deliveries ( we pay for before 12 and sometimes they arrive around 1PM ) This is more of an inconvienince then a real problem. 

I'm glad "Reptacular Ltd" and the other buyer were pleased with their snakes as it makes it all worthwhile.

It is a lot easier to heat the travel boxes now as we can use 40 hour heater packs. If we had used the cheaper 8 or 12 hour packs I'm sure the results would have been some poorly, or maybe dead, snakes.

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it's down to individual type of reptiles. I bought some chameleons from a member on here back in late early Dec. One arrival, one of the chameleons was dead, not a very nice scene if you have seen how chams died with struggling. The other one was lifeless for 4 hours since arrival. The second parcel (replacement) came before 10am and they were stone cold, that was mid Dec., temp is not even like how it is now. The seller has put 48 hours heat pads in to keep warm. The first pack was too hot, not much ventilation, the second parcel was too cold despite with 2 heat pads. 

I am still waiting for the seller to refund the money back to me (over £100) since before Christmas. My phone bill is probably costing me that much when I get my refund back. (BTW, this seller has a shop and is still advertising his livestocks on the board, I think he is genuine with his livestocks and care about them too.)

I can't say TNT is not good because the gug who delivers to me always arrives early enough and has good manner. But it's still a high risk sending livestocks at this time of the year. :whistling2:

Glad all your snakes arrived okay though. :2thumb:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow Felix I would not send chameleons via TNT.
IMO they are just too fragile. 

TNT is really only any good for the more hardy types.
Corns, kings, Milks and house snakes are fine as they deal with the cold very well.
pythons and Boas are not too bad but they need a more stable temperature.
Geckos and skinks are OK but lizards are often harder to pack then snakes.
Chameleons are not that hardy and have a reputation for being difficult.
In their case I would have thought collection, or specialist reptile courier, would be the best option. Just my opinion though as I have little experience with chameleons.

Anyway I hope you get a satisfactory finacial conclusion

Stephen


----------

